# Does target pay for jury duty ?



## Rock209

I know I have jury duty in December in the middle of the month I was wondering does target pay for jury duty ?


----------



## Zxy123456

I’m not 100% sure so someone can correct if I’m wrong but, I read somewhere target will pay for the missed day minus what you get paid for the jury duty.


----------



## redeye58

May depend on the state/county.
In Texas (state of denial) they don't pay for time off for jury duty.


----------



## Rock209

California


----------



## Rock209




----------



## Rarejem

If you’re an hourly HQ team member, store team lead, or DC regular team member with average hours of 20 or more hours per week, you are eligible for paid jury or witness duty on the first day of the pay period following your date of hire. If you’re an hourly store team member, you are not eligible for pay but Target will protect your average hours for time missed due to serving jury or witness duty.


----------



## Rock209

I'm a hourly team member that works from 24 to 34 hours and by December I'll be barely getting off my 90 days probation period


----------



## allnew2

Target does not pay for jury duty in CA. I know that from experience


----------



## jackandcat

If you receive a jury summons, you should request to be excused.  Tell the court that you cannot because of extreme financial hardship given your employer does not provide jury pay.  *In Washington state, the pay rates for jurors haven't changed since the 1950s: for most courts, they pay $10/day for jurors. * Your state might pay more for jury service.  There isn't a "Jurors Lives Matter" social-justice movement pushing the courts for living-wage pay.  Not sure why the $15/Now! activists have overlooked this, since in many areas the juror pool largely consists of retired senior citizens (on Social Security) and salaried staff of big companies which offer jury pay.  It's not a broad cross-section of our total population of voters. My two pennies' worth on this.


----------



## Logo

Massachusetts pays jury duty regardless of status full part or seasonal


----------



## FrankM0421

I just got a letter from the county clerk of court today saying I have been summoned for jury duty.  They gave me 3 days from the date it was delivered to have the questionnaire filled out and turned in and the date to show up to court is less than a month away lol.


----------



## IWishIKnew

Spot not paying for jury duty is bullshit. My day job does that, and there's no reason a company the size of Target couldn't do it, too. Jury pay rarely even covers the cost of parking in many places, and if you're on a jury for weeks that can put you into potential homeless territory if you're an hourly TM and can't get paid. Total bullshit that they don't cover it.


----------



## Tarshitsucks

IWishIKnew said:


> Spot not paying for jury duty is bullshit. My day job does that, and there's no reason a company the size of Target couldn't do it, too. Jury pay rarely even covers the cost of parking in many places, and if you're on a jury for weeks that can put you into potential homeless territory if you're an hourly TM and can't get paid. Total bullshit that they don't cover it.


Of course anyway they can screw ya they will. All they care is their bonus and anyway they have to pay they won't.


----------



## TTB

you guys jinxed me i got a jury duty notice today! In the past they have postponed me for thanksgiving week because apparently judges dont want to work that week and they let people go without going to court so they just schedule me for that week because they said I won't get called in lol.


----------

